# eglin poaching



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

I heard some people got busted poaching on eglin. Also heard they got a few bucks...and a nice 8 pt. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

This is frome the FWC reports September 26 week

Working information received during the previous week, Lieutenant Hollinhead and Officer Arnette identified and interviewed subjects in the Niceville area about several deer that had been shot at night, in August, along the roadway bordering Eglin Air Force Base property. Through multiple interviews throughout the week, the Officers identified four suspects which had hunted several different nights and killed a total of seven deer. Additional information was documented after the first suspect was located and interviewed and the Officers learned two of the seven deer were large trophy bucks that had been killed. Statements were obtained from all four suspects of their actions and Officers determined that all of the deer killed were discarded the same night and none of the meat was saved. Three of the seven deer were bucks and only their antlers were obtained by three of the subjects. Two of the subjects became nervous during the week when they learned the Officers were gathering information and establishing a case so they discarded the trophy antler racks. Two firearms used have been identified and one has been seized with the seizure of the second firearm pending. The Officers are establishing locations where the antlers were discarded. Charges will be direct- filed on all four subjects for taking deer during the closed season, discharging a firearm from a public roadway and willful and wanton waste. The Eglin Air Force Base Security Forces will be issuing lengthy suspensions for the violations occurring on Eglin Air Force Base property.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

one of the poached bucks.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

So thats what happened to the monsters on 85. Damn shame. Hope they burn their ass. I would not call them in but since they got caught they need to get what they get. I like looking at those deer when I go floundering. There are almost always deer on 85 around dark and through out the night.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

saltwater ******* said:


> one of the poached bucks.


You're kidding right? Dirty bastards...


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Sucks to know people are out there killing stud bucks at night. That's the worst part of hunting public land!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice deer. That is a pure shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

The killer part is that the "meat was discarded". If you need the meat then God bless you but to discard the meat is just inexcusable. 

Not saying it is right either way but to just kill for the sake of killing without using the meat is beyond me.

I hope they make an example of them with no leniency. Pure shame like Huntinman said.

With that said...is it a wonder why the game wardens don't trust the common man?


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Why kill a deeer like that at night and be proud enough to take a pic and keep the antlers.pretty shameful


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

If it was the one I saw on 85 he was a huge eight in the closed area.....If that ai'nt him it's his cousin......He WAS a great breeder buck..what fkn morons....throw them under the jail.....There's just to much BS going on at Eglin.....


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

It surely is a waste


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Dang shame! Poaching is one thing but to waste the meat .. No words for people like that!


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe the poachers will get CWD....


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

dailysaw said:


> Dang shame! Poaching is one thing but to waste the meat .. No words for people like that!


Exactly. If I was going to poach at least I would have enough respect for the resource that I took that I would eat the meat I was poaching. 

If you need the meat then it is one thing, but to kill for no reason other than a set of velvet antlers is another story.

Eat what you take!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Man I can't believe that some people have no respect for life at all. Hey lets take this animals life...I want a set of antlers. What a waste!!! I hope the punishment is severe. My wife and I have seen that Buck or one close to it on our way home at night. I'm absolutely speechless.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Lets don't even let " if they needed food " enter this conversation.
That is pure BS. 
They were targeting bucks, discarded meat, and took a trophy picture.
These people are not real hunters, they are simply common thieves.
They are also giving the rest of us ( hunters) a bad name.
Fry them.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

It will really be bad if these are grown @ss men and not at least stupid kids.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

saltwater ******* said:


> one of the poached bucks.


How did you obtain this picture?


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

sbarrow said:


> How did you obtain this picture?


He had it on his camera's sd card. J/k.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

So that picture came from the shooters personal camera? I'm still wandering how someone on here got the pic. Is it public knowledge? Looks like that would be sealed as evidence to me.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> Why kill a deeer like that at night and be proud enough to take a pic and keep the antlers.pretty shameful


Cause your stupid whitetrash and that picture is all you need to brag to your stupid whitetrash friends.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I can't find this news article anywhere. Can someone post a link to it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

sbarrow said:


> How did you obtain this picture?


The pic was copied from EGLINS hunting page on FACEBOOK.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

smokin berlinet said:


> he had it on his camera's sd card. J/k.


i really hope you are " just kidding"


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Eglin Air Force Base Hunting ON FACE BOOK. YOU CAN GET THE PIC AND INFO HERE JUST LIKE I DID.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Will they go see the Magistrate since it is Federal?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Sea Rover said:


> Cause your stupid whitetrash and that picture is all you need to brag to your stupid whitetrash friends.


:thumbsup:
White trash, plain and simple.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is another from the FB page


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> Here is another from the FB page


Its a damn shame. Thats one hell of a deer a lucky real hunter could have harvested this year on public land. A few low lifes ruin it for the rest of the hunters. Hopefully he has a few sons out there almost as big.....


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Good job for the fwc catching them shitbags.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

TatSoul said:


> Good job for the fwc catching them shitbags.


X2 great job fwc!


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Hope they take there hunting privileges away and ban them from eglin for life . Total disrespect for our natural resources.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

reel-crazzzy said:


> Hope they take there hunting privileges away and ban them from eglin for life . Total disrespect for our natural resources.


 +1

Not that it would make it much better, but by not keeping the meat, it was totally pointless to kill this animal since showing off the antlers would only get you caught. If you want to pull the trigger on something, shoot some of these coyotes. At least you can post that and get a high five from other hunters.

Hopefully one of these lowlifes reads this forum (or maybe there are others like them that do but haven't been caught yet) and realizes how strongly true hunters (and FWC) are against this behavior. Unfortunately, these types of crimes don't carry much of a punishment.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't hunt so please correct me if I am wrong but it is not hunting season.

So let me get this straight. They discharged a high power rifle while on a military base outside of hunting season. Sounds like the poaching charge could be the least of their worries.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

flcaptainbill said:


> I don't hunt so please correct me if I am wrong but it is not hunting season. So let me get this straight. They discharged a high power rifle while on a military base outside of hunting season. Sounds like the poaching charge could be the least of their worries.


They may have used a bow. I see where your going. Fry them!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

That second one looks like the one on n85.....I mentioned before....these were great breaders bucks and they might have made there way into wherever you hunt chasing a doe......these guys probably aren't the only ones doing this kind of "HUNTING" .....
IMO the MP will be on more of an alert of possible perpertraitors.....GOOD with me....
I hate those awesome bucks had to die illegally......


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

The write up says they are being charged with discharging a firearm from a public road, taking deer out of season and wantan waste. I think they should be charged with night hunting/poaching and possibly trespassing on federal property with a firearm as well


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Total waste of a natural resource!


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

they will get fried, it was on fwcweeklyreports.com


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> The write up says they are being charged with discharging a firearm from a public road, taking deer out of season and wantan waste. I think they should be charged with night hunting/poaching and possibly trespassing on federal property with a firearm as well


I would imagine it's going to be tough for the fwc to charge them with things that will stick. There are no witnesses only dead deer so I imagine they are charging them with what they admitted too.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dang shame right there...


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

The deer were killed on 85 near the tower from what I know. They ones doing the shooting are are in there 20's not kids. I want say names but I thought he knew better. You think you know someone!! I have even invited this person to hunt on my private property!! Want happen again.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

They were the "Duke Field" bucks that everyone were seeing. The cell phone pictures got them busted when They sent them to a few people....then those sent them to a bunch more and they spread like wildfire. Both bucks are fairly recognizable when you have seen them several times a week as their antlers have progressed. Sad way for them to go.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> I would not call them in but since they got caught they need to get what they get.


Come on man that's ridiculous!!!


----------



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's a link about the idiots

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/four-charged-with-killing-deer-on-eglin-afb-1.214406


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Revoke all their outdoor recreation priviledges for life, no excuse for grown men doing this


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

rolltide64 said:


> Here's a link about the idiots
> 
> http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/four-charged-with-killing-deer-on-eglin-afb-1.214406


Wow...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Bastards!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm glad FWC got these scum. They need more agents because there's a lot of this activity that goes on around here. Found 6 ducks last year on a WMA that were half rotted with corn coming out their craw. Wish they would bring back that 1-800 report violations sticker I used to see back in the day.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

The night hunting has gotten bad from what I have heard lately. There were others that recently got busted in the Escambia Farm area. I personally would love to see more wildlife officers out there catching these lawbreakers.


----------

